# GHRP 2 and hgh



## johnfi (May 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone. wanted to know if i could run ghrp 2 and hgh taken 10 to 20 minutes after ghrp. I have done ghrp and cjc together in the past with amazing results but for some odd reason I became allergic to cjc. Would there e be a benefit in taking ghrp 2 and hgh together instead that either by itself?


----------



## johnfi (May 6, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

johnfi said:


> Hi Everyone. wanted to know if i could run ghrp 2 and hgh taken 10 to 20 minutes after ghrp. I have done ghrp and cjc together in the past with amazing results but for some odd reason I became allergic to cjc. Would there e be a benefit in taking ghrp 2 and hgh together instead that either by itself?


I would say overkill. Just go the peptide route or the GH route. The only way I would use peptides and GH is maybe pinning your peptides before bed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnfi said:


> Hi Everyone. wanted to know if i could run ghrp 2 and hgh taken 10 to 20 minutes after ghrp. I have done ghrp and cjc together in the past with amazing results but for some odd reason I became allergic to cjc. Would there e be a benefit in taking ghrp 2 and hgh together instead that either by itself?


yes you can, GHRP peptides will release a pulse of GH that is effective on its own (this is not the case with GHRH peptides) u obviously understand the pulse will be reduced though? taking a small amount of GH 10-15min after the peptide shot is a good way to increase the size of the pulse as a small 2-4iu GH injection will piggy back the natural pulse released from the GHRP.



infraredline said:


> I would say overkill. Just go the peptide route or the GH route. The only way I would use peptides and GH is maybe pinning your peptides before bed.


why would you only use GH and peptides before bed? how is that different to other times in the day?


----------



## johnfi (May 6, 2014)

Thanks @Pscarb It was you who I was trying to ask but dident know how to tag you as I am new to this forum. Two questions.

1. what would be the best way and times to dose them as I only want to take 2iu of hgh a day mon - fri, but am open to ghrp dosing suggestions.

Could i maybe do 150mcg ghrp 3 or 4 times a day and 1 iu of hgh after morning and before bed Injection. or maybe 300 mcg ghrp follow by 2 iu of hgh once a day. Reason I only want to do to 2 iu of hgh is because am mostly doing this to lean out and to recover from a chronic neck shoulder injury and because economic reasons. Also i rather start low and if needed boost it up. Am 200 punds about 11%bf.

2. Also want to add some tb 500 to reduce some of the inflammation around my neck upper back area. was thinking 6 mg first week- 4mg second week and the 2 weeks 3-6 what do you think?


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes you can, GHRP peptides will release a pulse of GH that is effective on its own (this is not the case with GHRH peptides) u obviously understand the pulse will be reduced though? taking a small amount of GH 10-15min after the peptide shot is a good way to increase the size of the pulse as a small 2-4iu GH injection will piggy back the natural pulse released from the GHRP.
> 
> why would you only use GH and peptides before bed? how is that different to other times in the day?


You misinterpreted what I said, I was trying to say if he were to use both I would dose the GH earlier in the day (first thing in the AM and post workout) and then the peptides before bed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infraredline said:


> You misinterpreted what I said, I was trying to say if he were to use both I would dose the GH earlier in the day (first thing in the AM and post workout) and then the peptides before bed


sorry my bad but i can only reply to what you have written and what you wrote is not what you just said, but still why use peptides just at bedtime when using GH as well, my question is still the same why would you feel this is how to do it? why not use GH at bedtime or with the peptides to get a bigger pulse?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnfi said:


> Thanks @Pscarb It was you who I was trying to ask but dident know how to tag you as I am new to this forum. Two questions.
> 
> 1. what would be the best way and times to dose them as I only want to take 2iu of hgh a day mon - fri, but am open to ghrp dosing suggestions.
> 
> Could i maybe do 150mcg ghrp 3 or 4 times a day and 1 iu of hgh after morning and before bed Injection. or maybe 300 mcg ghrp follow by 2 iu of hgh once a day. Reason I only want to do to 2 iu of hgh is because am mostly doing this to lean out and to recover from a chronic neck shoulder injury and because economic reasons. Also i rather start low and if needed boost it up. Am 200 punds about 11%bf.


it makes no sense to use more than saturation dose, you will get better results doing 3 x 100mcg than 2 x 150mcg or 1 x 300mcg although you are using the same daily dose.

adding 1iu to 2 of the peptide injections is fine again this will then piggy back the peptide pulse.



johnfi said:


> 2. Also want to add some tb 500 to reduce some of the inflammation around my neck upper back area. was thinking 6 mg first week- 4mg second week and the 2 weeks 3-6 what do you think?


it seems fine


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I would use GH pre bed, and then upon waking use the peps.


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it makes no sense to use more than saturation dose, you will get better results doing 3 x 100mcg than 2 x 150mcg or 1 x 300mcg although you are using the same daily dose.
> 
> adding 1iu to 2 of the peptide injections is fine again this will then piggy back the peptide pulse.
> 
> it seems fine


 Hi @Pscarb I'm a bit confused here, when using HGH to piggy back off the GHRP-2 puls do you still use CJC or just run GHRP-2 and HGH together?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you would still use a GHRP and a GHRH why wouldn't you?

Do you understand how the GHRP/GHRH these two peptides have synergy together?


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

sorry for the late reply, didn't realised you had responded... But yes far as my understanding goes GHRP will send pulse for the pituitary gland to release GH and the GHRH pretty much extended this pulse working in synergy with the GHRP so that more GH can be released.

could you explain to me the actual meaning of the "piggy back" as in what's the actual advantages of piggy backing of the peptides instead of injecting them at different times during the day. will the peptides have less effect if hgh is not piggy backed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xPaPix said:


> sorry for the late reply, didn't realised you had responded... But yes far as my understanding goes GHRP will send pulse for the pituitary gland to release GH and the GHRH pretty much extended this pulse working in synergy with the GHRP so that more GH can be released.
> 
> could you explain to me the actual meaning of the "piggy back" as in what's the actual advantages of piggy backing of the peptides instead of injecting them at different times during the day. will the peptides have less effect if hgh is not piggy backed?


 No? by piggybacking a natural pulse from the GHRP/GHRH peptides then the body does not reduce natural release as much as it would if you just injected a synthetic form of GH

the peptides have the same effect no matter if you piggyback with GH or not


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> No? by piggybacking a natural pulse from the GHRP/GHRH peptides then the body does not reduce natural release as much as it would if you just injected a synthetic form of GH
> 
> the peptides have the same effect no matter if you piggyback with GH or not


 oh ok so basically the piggyback is to somewhat reduce shutdown of natural GH production?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xPaPix said:


> oh ok so basically the piggyback is to somewhat reduce shutdown of natural GH production?


 i have answered the question above i really do not know how easier i can make it


----------

